# mehr als einmal fragen

## FrancisA

Hallo, ich bin ja neu hier und habe schon einige Fragen gestellt. Wieder eine Frage  :Wink: 

Da ich nicht recht viel Zeit habe, aber Gentoo unbedingt kennen lernen möchte (und damit zwangsläufig ungeduldig bin): Wenn eine Frage nach einiger Zeit nicht beanwortet wird, ist es dann unhöflich (es zeigt ja damit die Ungeduld) im englischen Forum auch noch zu fragen? Wenn nicht: sollte man dann einen Verweis und ein "Follow-up" setzen? Wie?

Danke im voraus

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Willkommen zu Gentoo !   :Very Happy: 

wenn es so oder so dringend ist, versuch neben dem Posten im Forum auch noch über google zu recherchieren

das gehört zu den guten Manieren dazu und wenn das Problem schon einmal beantwortet wurde (häufig), dann wirst du die Antwort auf eigene Faust schneller finden - wenn die Forenmitglieder gerade verhindert sind beim Antworten oder deine Frage noch nicht gelesen haben ...

----------

## FrancisA

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> Willkommen zu Gentoo !  
> 
> wenn es so oder so dringend ist, versuch neben dem Posten im Forum auch noch über google zu recherchieren
> 
> das gehört zu den guten Manieren dazu und wenn das Problem schon einmal beantwortet wurde (häufig), dann wirst du die Antwort auf eigene Faust schneller finden - wenn die Forenmitglieder gerade verhindert sind beim Antworten oder deine Frage noch nicht gelesen haben ...

 

Ja, danke für die Antwort und die freundliche Begrüssung.   :Smile:   Ja google ist dann meine erste Anlaufstelle.

----------

## ScytheMan

Das Forum ist ja nicht die einzige Möglichkeit Fragen zu stellen.

Wenns schnell gehen soll oder es einfach kleine Fragen sind, hilft oft IRC mehr. 

k.a. inwiefern die seite noch aktuell ist:

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/irc.xml

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn Du woanders fragst, dann mach bitte ein Querverweis.

Möchtest Du Dein Thema nach oben pushen, dann bitte erst nach 24 Stunden.

IRC ist aber auch eine gute Anlaufstelle

----------

## FrancisA

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Wenn Du woanders fragst, dann mach bitte ein Querverweis.
> 
> Möchtest Du Dein Thema nach oben pushen, dann bitte erst nach 24 Stunden.
> 
> IRC ist aber auch eine gute Anlaufstelle

 

Ich passe auf, dass ich die Netiquette nicht verletze.  :Wink: 

Ich möchte noch sagen, dass ich mich freue, hier so freundliche und hilfsbereite Antworten (kann mir vorstellen, dass einige (nicht so gescheite) Fragen von neuen Usern langweilen (überhaupt wenn die in ähnlicher Form immer wiederkommen)) bekomme. Habe schon andere Foren erlebt.  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

ja, nicht überall geht's so zivilisiert zu wie hier  :Wink: 

weiters hast du den Vorteil, dass es zu so gut wie jeder Frage eine passende Antwort gibt und die Benutzer bzw. Forenmitglieder einen recht gehobenes Wissen mitbringen - wenn du es z.B. mit den Ubuntu-Foren vergleichst (um jetzt nicht zu bashen), wo selbst viele Leute posten um nur ihr Sendungs-/Mitteilungsbewusstsein zu befriedigen und überhaupt keine Ahnung haben und dadurch teilweise die Lösung noch weiter hinauszögern ...

----------

## Jimini

 *FrancisA wrote:*   

> Ich möchte noch sagen, dass ich mich freue, hier so freundliche und hilfsbereite Antworten (kann mir vorstellen, dass einige (nicht so gescheite) Fragen von neuen Usern langweilen (überhaupt wenn die in ähnlicher Form immer wiederkommen)) bekomme. Habe schon andere Foren erlebt. :)

 

Das fällt mir hier auch immer wieder auf. Die Leute sind fast durchweg sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Und das ganze gepaart mit einer durchschnittlich hohen Kompetenz, echt klasse.

Zum Thema "Crossposten" wurde schon alles gesagt - sollten nach ein paar Tagen noch keine hilfreichen Antworten im deutschen Subforum gepostet worden sein, darfst du ruhig im englischen Forum nachfragen. Da dort mehr los ist, bekommt man da manchmal schneller Hilfe.

Vielleicht geht es nur mir so, aber ich fühle mich im hiesigen deutschprachigen IRC-Channel absolut nicht wohl. Der englische Channel ist zwar voller, aber die Leute sind dort irgendwie auch deutlich freundlicher. Oder man fragt direkt im Channel des jeweiligen Projekts / Pakets / Programms nach :)

MfG Jimini

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich fühle mich wohl im deutschsprachigen IRC, aber ich kann verstehen, dass es einigen, die dort mit Fragen aufschlagen, bisweilen anders geht.

----------

## Terrere

Die Netiquette hat nicht nur der fragende zu beachten,,,

Heute kurz im gentoo-de IRC freundlich guten Tag gewuenscht, und meine Frage

eingetippt. Das man nicht zurueck gruesst, kann ich verstehen.

Das man aber ne bloede Antwort bekommt, wurmt mich noch jetzt.       

Wen sich im IRC Leute kennen, koennen die sich unterhalten, egal unter welchem Niveau.

Es reicht 1 Depp, um das Gentoo Image zu schaedigen. Punkt. 

MfG

----------

## misterjack

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es reicht 1 Depp, um das Gentoo Image zu schaedigen. Punkt. 
> 
> 

 

Und wenn dich ein Audi-Fahrer anpisst, ist dann das Audi Image geschädigt? Einzelne User repräsentieren nicht die Allgemeinheit und noch lange nicht das Offizielle Auftreten einer Distro, Firma oder was weiß ich.

----------

## Jimini

Ein Audi-Fahrer repräsentiert allerdings höchstens die Audi-Fahrer als eigene Untergruppe, ein Gentoo-Nutzer in einem offiziellen Channel schon die Gentoo-Community. Anders wäre es, wenn mich ein Audi-Fahrer in einem Audi-Autohaus anpisst. Der Vergleich "Firma <-> Distro" hinkt daher meiner Meinung nach.

Durch ein unfreundliches Behandeln eines Hilfesuchenden in einem (offiziellen!) Channel schlägt sich ein negativer Ersteindruck, welcher ohnehin großen Einfluss auf die Meinungsbildung hat, umso stärker auf die Haltung gegenüber Gentoo nieder. Edit an dieser Stelle: vielleicht ist das allerdings im Sinne der Elitenbildung bzw. -beibehaltung ja gewünscht? *scnr*

@Terrere: wenn du Hilfe suchst, frage im Forum oder im englischen Channel. Da wurde mir bisher immer bereitwillig geholfen. 

MfG Jimini

----------

## Terrere

Soo, frisch ausgeschlafen. Fuer das ich gestern wirklich stinkesauer war, ist mein

posting doch echt friedlich ins I-Net gestanzt.

@misterjack; Deine Meinung steht ja fest, wollte Dich echt nicht verwirren, sry.

@Jimini; Dein post bekommt 100 Sonntagspunkte. gz. 

Ich attestiere dir zu Absatz 2, 1. Satz, vollsten Menschenverstand.

Allgemein;

Ja, ich weiss, dass das Internet manchmal ne dicke Haut braucht. Hab mehr als 8 Jahre

onlinegaming hinter mir. Wer da z.B. alles auf meiner Mutti lag, iiiiih, die ist alt.

Ich weiss, voll OT, und fuer den einen oder andern mag es auch als "buhuu" erscheinen. Trotzdem

bleib ich bei meiner Meinung; wen jemand uebel gelaunt ist, gibts 0 Grund, andern den Tag mies 

zu machen. Fuer mich ist das eine Charakterschwaeche. Damit schliesse ich die Akte. Mein Rat an

kuenftige IRC Besucher; Erdruesstung +2 brauchts schon, minimum.

Bleibt noch zu klaeren, was man mit meinen Punkten den so tun kann. Nix,  :Smile:  man hat sie einfach.

bb

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> Es reicht 1 Depp, um das Gentoo Image zu schaedigen. Punkt.

 

Quatsch. Das Gentoo-Image ist unangreifbar, weil der Hype seit vielen vielen Jahren vorbei ist und die, die es immer noch nutzen, es unabhängig von irgendwelchen Images und Geekgedanken nutzen, sondern nur deshalb, weil es einfach toll ist und funktioniert.

Gentoo hat in seiner 'Karriere' schon sooo viele Deppen überlebt, da fällt einer mehr oder weniger gar nicht ins Gewicht.  :Smile: 

----------

## Jimini

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Das Gentoo-Image ist unangreifbar, weil der Hype seit vielen vielen Jahren vorbei ist und die, die es immer noch nutzen, es unabhängig von irgendwelchen Images und Geekgedanken nutzen, sondern nur deshalb, weil es einfach toll ist und funktioniert.

 

Völlig richtig - ich bin sehr glücklich mit Gentoo und weiß auch, dass die Community an sich exzellent ist (Deppen hat man überall). Aber was ist mit den Ein- und Umsteigern, wissen die das auch? ;)

MfG Jimini

----------

## manuels

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> Wer da z.B. alles auf meiner Mutti lag, iiiiih, die ist alt.

 "rotfl"

----------

